# Rotary / Orbital Machine - recommendations



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I am considering buying a rotary machine to cut and polish my cars. Clean Your Car and Polished Bliss suggest that a rotary machine is better at cutting that orbital cleaners ... is this true and are they easy to use?

I'm not looking at spending huge money on a machine as I won't be doing it regularly (once or twice a year per car I would imagine). I have seen the below three machines. Are these OK for the occasional user or would I need to spend more to see any benefit over cutting and polishing by hand?

Dodo Juice - Spin Doctor Rotary Car Polisher v2 - Clean Your Car

DAS-6 PRO Plus Dual Action Polisher | Large 15mm throw Dual Action Machine Polisher - Clean Your Car

Vertool® DAS 21E Dual Action Polisher | Large Throw Car Polisher - Clean Your Car

Cheers!

Daz


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Rotary Machines reduce the time and effort for real paint correction massively in my experience, but they need careful handling & some experience ideally, are generally a little heavier and a DA might be a better tool in some circumstances. Ideally you need both!

That Dodo rotary looks a good option for the non-regular user as far as I can see.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh and vs. a hand application of polish / glaze with either its night and day, save your arms for the wax / sealant stage!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have the das6 pro. As an amateur I have found it easy to use. The pad stops ever so easily on a DA so I can see how a rotary would be quicker, easier and more effective although I know the GT-R is thought to have very soft top coat and knowing my luck would burn right through and into the paint!

I used a polishing pad last time with poorboys SSR2.5 and then a poorboys whitehole which actually has fillers too. It looked great and I am confident I didnt kill the top coat. I would be tempted to try and heavier pad next time.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

My wife bought me the DAS-6 Pro last March for my birthday (recommended by a mate at work) I'm ashamed to say though, I've not actually used it yet!  I really want to go over both of my cars when the weather warms up a bit. I've got pads and some Sonax stuff which is meant to be very easy to use for novices like me, and I recently bought some sealant for when I refurb my headlights.

I'll probably do the Mazda first, as being a dark blue mica is should be easier to see how well (or not!) I'm doing on the car, before tackling the GTR.  Everyone I have spoken to has recommended the DAS-6, especially if you've not done it before, or aren't too confident using a machine polisher.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will probably go for a DA then!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

not sure what meets are coming up Daz but your welcome to try mine for a few weeks if you like. Get some pads and product and see how you get on.

Deffo go for the pro though if you get the Das6 as anything less powerful than the motor my pro has would be feeble.

For info, when I did my car last year it took 10 hours. And then (the car) immediately broke down (clutch basket) (with a wedding party enroute...) then spent a couple of weeks sat in litchfields lot getting covered in crap finally to be washed by the guy with an old dish cloth and dirty water. I wish I hadn't bothered :nervous:


See how clean it looks....


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the offer Martin :thumbsup: I'm going to the March track day but I know that you said that you can't unfortunately. Not sure what else I'm doing tbh.

I'm not in a major rush as won't be doing anything until April at the earliest and I may even wait until after the N24 & Spa track day.

10 hours! The last time I did the car really properly (snow foam, rinse, 2 bucket wash, dry, clay, cut & wax) by hand it took me 7 hours so I was hoping that the polishing machine would reduce that a little not add 3 hours :chuckle:


----------

